

Change from Hacker News to Microsoft news - jebblue

There have been at least a half dozen Microsoft articles today. Seriously Gates, knock it off please.
======
dang
There's nothing wrong with a wave of Microsoft stories on their big day, and
it's nice to see MS getting their act together. If there are duplicates, or
fluff, we'll penalize them. But the stories you're complaining about are,
unless I'm missing something, reasonable front page material. As dragonwriter
pointed out, HN sees the same thing on Google's and Apple's big announcement
days. Or YC demo days for that matter.

Your post, though, really should have been—at best—an email to
hn@ycombinator.com. "Seriously Gates, knock it off please" is pretty lame, as
was that title.

------
dragonwriter
Its BUILD. Lots of MS announcements on the kinds of things HN is interested
in.

Around I/O you'll probably see lots of Google stuff. That's just the way it
goes. Composition of news of interest to the HN crowd isn't consistent day to
day, and sometimes there are clumps of stuff relating to a particular actor.

